

AWS Security: Introduction to EC2′s AMI and RDS Best Practices - celingest
http://blog.celingest.com/en/2013/04/16/aws-security-best-practices-ec2-rds/

======
seclabor
Waitin the VPS one...

------
linuxsec
Nice post dudes!

